# Bachlaufpumpe mit wieviel l/h ?



## Kamilah (19. Sep. 2013)

Hallole,

ich habe momentan eine Pumpe mit 2400l/h am Bachlauf. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich dem unteren Bachlauf noch etwas mehr "Schwung" geben sollte, damit es da auch richtig fließt und nicht nur so vor-sich-hindümpelt.

Ich habe mir die Exceltabelle zu den Pumpen schon angesehen, aber ohne eine ungefähre Vorstellung der erforderlichen Leistung bringt mir das ja auch nicht viel 

Ich hab so gar keine Ahnung von der Materie, daher die Frage, wieviel l/h die Pumpe haben sollte, damit da genug Strömung entsteht?

LG
Bille


----------



## sexyskillz (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe mit wieviel l/h ?*

Das kommt auf Förderhöhe, Bachbreite und Tiefe und die Leistung an.
Ohne die Angaben kann man keine Tips oder Auslegung machen.

Ich hab beispielsweise einen 15m langen Bach, am Anfang 1m Wasserfall, in der Mitte nochmal ca. 0,5m Wasserfall und dann knapp 0,5m zusätzliches Gefälle in Staustufen.
(also H=2m)
Breite der Abschnitte variiert zwischen 40cm und 80cm.
Tiefe ca. 20-30 cm und ich habe nur eine 16000er pumpe dran. 
Die reicht im prinzip perfekt aus bei mir. Die Wasserfälle plätschern genau richtig. 
Schön laut, aber man kann sich auf der Terasse in 7m Entfernung noch unterhalten. 
und die Strömung ist in allen Zwischenstufen an Steinen und Pflanzen sichtbar, aber nicht zu schnell ( d.h. Sand und Erde werden nicht mitgespült, sondern sinken auf den Grund )

Wichtig ist halt, was du erreichen möchtest. 
Einen rauschenden Bach oder ein wenig Wasser dass von A nach B läuft.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Limnos (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe mit wieviel l/h ?*

Hi
Wenn man in einem Bach - sagen wir - von 50cm Breite und 10 cm Tiefe eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 10cm/sec haben möchte, so sind das 5 Liter pro sec oder 18000 l/h. Das würde schon eine sehr starke Pumpe erfordern. Wenn man aber Stufen in den Bachlauf einbaut, so ist der Fließeindruck dort viel stärker, wo das Wasser über die Stufe läuft. So kann man optisch und akustisch den Fließeindruck verstärken, ohne dass wirklich viel Wasser fließt. Voraussetzung dazu ist natürlich, dass man je Meter Bachlauf ein Gefälle von ca 8-10 cm hat. Die Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff ist an den Stufen auch wesentlich höher, als wenn der Bach hindernislos dahinfließt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kamilah (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe mit wieviel l/h ?*

Hi,

das hilft mir doch bei meiner Überlegung schon weiter, danke Wolfgang.

LG
Bille


----------

